# Eagle and lamb.



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Golden flight.









Good cutters.









Tagged.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice pictures! But, I see the eagle and some antelope, but where is the "lamb"? :?


----------

